# EGR code and rear 02 code.



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey all, I have a 96 200SX SER ecu in my turbo G20 and have codes for EGR and rear 02 since I have no egr system or cat. I've searched the forums but cannot find what value resistors I can use to shut these codes off with my JWT ecu. Apparently this unit was flashed for turbo but didn't the installer didn't have JWT do the internal resistor work. I heard I can put a resistor inline for the rear 02 and I can put a certain value resistor into the egr temp sensor plug. Anyone know? Please help if you do.

Yes I did a search here and can't find the answers.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DRAGIN said:


> Hey all, I have a 96 200SX SER ecu in my turbo G20 and have codes for EGR and rear 02 since I have no egr system or cat. I've searched the forums but cannot find what value resistors I can use to shut these codes off with my JWT ecu. Apparently this unit was flashed for turbo but didn't the installer didn't have JWT do the internal resistor work. I heard I can put a resistor inline for the rear 02 and I can put a certain value resistor into the egr temp sensor plug. Anyone know? Please help if you do.
> 
> Yes I did a search here and can't find the answers.


I do not know the value off hand but the resistor trick does not always work. Anyway if you call JWT directly they should be able to help you with this.


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

DRAGIN said:


> Hey all, I have a 96 200SX SER ecu in my turbo G20 and have codes for EGR and rear 02 since I have no egr system or cat. I've searched the forums but cannot find what value resistors I can use to shut these codes off with my JWT ecu. Apparently this unit was flashed for turbo but didn't the installer didn't have JWT do the internal resistor work. I heard I can put a resistor inline for the rear 02 and I can put a certain value resistor into the egr temp sensor plug. Anyone know? Please help if you do.
> 
> Yes I did a search here and can't find the answers.


It's supposed to be a 68k ohm to 70k ohm resistor on the egr temp sensor. It hasn't worked for me yet though.


----------

